# ICT Security Specliast 262112



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

*ANZSCO Code: 262112 ICT security specialists*

Hi,

How can I check points needed for 189 visa for ICT security specialists code? And also the waiting time for this code in 189 visa?

Thank you

Neha


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I check points needed for 189 visa for ICT security specialists code? And also the waiting time for this code in 189 visa?
> 
> ...


Try back next week when 12 July results are published.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Please advice how to check now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nehajn2000 said:


> Please advice how to check now?


Let the points and cutoff dates be released mid next week

Cheers


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you for time and info. ;-)



newbienz said:


> Let the points and cutoff dates be released mid next week
> 
> Cheers


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Has the list been released for Sec Specialists? 
How many points for this code do i need 60 or 65 to apply 189? Which state is sponsoring right now? NSW or VIC?


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I check points needed for 189 visa for ICT security specialists code? And also the waiting time for this code in 189 visa?
> 
> ...


Are you going through an agent & have you been through the ACS assessment.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Now that Security Specialist 262112 is under 189, I plan to submit my ACS assessement. Is there anyone with a recent positive assessment? Can you please help me with your roles and responsibilities?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Now that Security Specialist 262112 is under 189, I plan to submit my ACS assessement. Is there anyone with a recent positive assessment? Can you please help me with your roles and responsibilities?



The ideal roles for 262112 are given in the Anzsco website 

Check how many of those roles actually match your roles and if you qualify for a positive assessment under the code

Your assessment has to be based on your actual roles in the company and not somebody else's 

Cheers


----------



## Nouma (Jul 5, 2017)

I think it is the same roles as the system administrator 262113 as per the Anzsco website
do you guys think if some one is assessed as system administrator can go for a reassessment under the ict security specialist 262112 with the same reference letter?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Now that Security Specialist 262112 is under 189, I plan to submit my ACS assessement. Is there anyone with a recent positive assessment? Can you please help me with your roles and responsibilities?


Check the template on DIBP website. 

DO not copy anything from any one else. Write in your own words about the work you did.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The ideal roles for 262112 are given in the Anzsco website
> 
> Check how many of those roles actually match your roles and if you qualify for a positive assessment under the code
> 
> ...


The thing is, I am getting confused among the responsibilities - I feel I match more than one code.

I am CISA and have been a security and risk auditor since 2007. I am commerce graduate. Can someone help me on this?


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> The thing is, I am getting confused among the responsibilities - I feel I match more than one code.
> 
> I am CISA and have been a security and risk auditor since 2007. I am commerce graduate. Can someone help me on this?


It is recommended to go with the skill which has more number of matching ANESCO descriptions with your RnR. I have applied for ACS and waiting for results.

ANZSCO: 262112 
Occupation: ICT Security Specialist
PTE-A: LRSW : 67 60 87 71 (18-July-2017) 
PTE-A: (24-Aug-2017) :fingerscrossed:

ACS Status:
Applied: 02-Aug-2017
in Progress with CO: 03-Aug-2017
in Progress with Assessor: 15-Aug-2017 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello guys,

My friend has cleared PTE with 65 plus. I want to know that as she is ICT specialist, how many years of experience is required to apply for assessment? Does designation matters?

thanks


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My friend has cleared PTE with 65 plus. I want to know that as she is ICT specialist, how many years of experience is required to apply for assessment? Does designation matters?
> 
> thanks


If education is identifed as ICT major, minimum of 2 years deduction is happening and in case of ICT minor, 4 years are being deducted for positive assessment. Designation doesnt matter in my opinion, all that matters is the RnR letter from the organization.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

ArGo said:


> If education is identifed as ICT major, minimum of 2 years deduction is happening and in case of ICT minor, 4 years are being deducted for positive assessment. Designation doesnt matter in my opinion, all that matters is the RnR letter from the organization.


Thank you my dear friend. She has done MCA. I think its a major?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## patash (Oct 8, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> The thing is, I am getting confused among the responsibilities - I feel I match more than one code.
> 
> I am CISA and have been a security and risk auditor since 2007. I am commerce graduate. Can someone help me on this?


Hi Swati,

Were you able to get the experience letter and found any relevant answer to your queries?
I am totally confused as the ACS R&R is like a system administrator but I have worked on SIEM solution and security incident response and investigation.
I am not sure if ACS will take this as a relevant criteria.
Please help me out here.

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

patash said:


> Hi Swati,
> 
> Were you able to get the experience letter and found any relevant answer to your queries?
> I am totally confused as the ACS R&R is like a system administrator but I have worked on SIEM solution and security incident response and investigation.
> ...


No relevant answer. But I have got my reference letters and I am preparing the RPL (recognition prior learning) to attach with my references, if needed. I will file it before 20th October, hopefully. The only relevance I got is that I should take a key word from the ACS r&r, and build my reference around them. This goes without saying of course that I should have actually done those roles. So keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

swatee25 said:


> No relevant answer. But I have got my reference letters and I am preparing the RPL (recognition prior learning) to attach with my references, if needed. I will file it before 20th October, hopefully. The only relevance I got is that I should take a key word from the ACS r&r, and build my reference around them. This goes without saying of course that I should have actually done those roles. So keeping my fingers crossed!


Did you get negative outcome dear?

My gf also applied under ict security specialist. She has worked 3 years. Its been 3 weeks and i hope she willl clear it

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> Thank you my dear friend. She has done MCA. I think its a major?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Yes it is.. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello....is there any one help me ...the roles and responsibility are same as 262111 and 262112 ....
Can any one help for acs assessment ???


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

I am DBA but my designation on offer letter is Associate consultant Oracle.

Can I reevaluate by degrees as ICT security specialist as 80% of roles and responsibilities are matching with my current roles and responsibilities?

ICT security specialist is in SOL list so I can apply under visa 189 but 262111 is in CSOL so only option available is 190 visa.

Please reply.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

punprash said:


> I am DBA but my designation on offer letter is Associate consultant Oracle.
> 
> Can I reevaluate by degrees as ICT security specialist as 80% of roles and responsibilities are matching with my current roles and responsibilities?
> 
> ...


You can get it reevaluated but it's ACS who needs to agree that you qualify for that skill. Else you may end up ACS recommending with same DBA skill.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

